# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  limpieza y restauración de cauces para prevenir inundaciones

## ben-amar

08/23/11 a las 10:24
La Junta de Andalucía impulsa una inversión de 36,5 millones de euros en la limpieza y restauración de cauces para prevenir inundaciones
http://www.iagua.es/
La Consejería de Medio Ambiente impulsa una inversión de más de 36,5 millones de euros en la limpieza y restauración de cauces de distintos ríos y arroyos que discurren por la comunidad autónoma con el fin de paliar los efectos de las precipitaciones caídas y prevenir inundaciones y avenidas. De ellos, hasta la fecha, la Junta ha ejecutado la inversión de más de siete millones de euros distribuidos entre unas 96 actuaciones de limpieza y adecuación de cauces en las diferentes provincias andaluzas, las cuales han beneficiado a una superficie total de unos 100 kilómetros de longitud.

Estos 36,5 millones de euros de inversión engloban, por un lado, las actuaciones comprendidas dentro del paquete de obras de restauración, corrección y adecuación de cauces de ríos y arroyos en más de 500 puntos de la geografía andaluza que la Junta de Andalucía aprobó el pasado año en consonancia con la Estrategia Andaluza de Restauración de Ríos, con un importe total de 24 millones de euros. El resto, corresponde a actuaciones de emergencia proyectadas en distintas localidades para paliar los daños provocados por el régimen de precipitaciones registrado durante este último año, cuya suma asciende a 12,5 millones de euros.

Las actuaciones que se han llevado a cabo durante 2011 se han dirigido a reparar los daños causados por las precipitaciones y ampliar las medidas de seguridad para evitar que se repitan en épocas de fuertes lluvias, impedir el deterioro ambiental de los cauces intervenidos y recuperar su capacidad de desagüe, garantizando la pervivencia de los ecosistemas asociados y las condiciones hidráulicas de los mismos. Precisamente, la Directiva Marco de Agua (DMA) tiene como uno de sus objetivos alcanzar el buen estado ecológico de las aguas, así como unas adecuadas condiciones hidrológico-hidráulicas de los cauces, en las que es necesario conjugar criterios de morfología e hidráulica fluvial con otros criterios ambientales, paisajísticos y socioeconómicos.

De este modo, en Almería se han ejecutado hasta el momento ocho actuaciones de limpieza y recuperación a lo largo de 13 kilómetros de cauces de distintos ríos y arroyos de la provincia, para lo que se han invertido más de 201.000 euros. Entre las intervenciones, destacan la limpieza y retirada de residuos en el cauce Puente del Vado (Fondón), por 56.966 euros; Barranco del Caballar (Almería), por 31.082 euros o Rambla Gomara (Cuevas), por 41.908 euros.

Por su parte, en Cádiz se han llevado a término siete actuaciones a lo largo de unos 10 kilómetros de distintos cauces, entre las que se cuentan trabajos de retirada de sedimentos y restos vegetales, restauración fluvial y protección de márgenes, que han contado con una inversión superior a los 327.000 euros. Sobresalen entre los trabajos acometidos las acciones de limpieza llevadas a cabo en el río Guadalete, a la altura del puente de la Cartuja (Jerez de la Frontera), por 60.000 euros; la retirada de restos vegetales y vegetación fluvial en el arroyo La Ladera (El Gastor), por 40.677 euros y la retirada de sedimentos y restauración en el arroyo Cuerpo de Hombre, en Jerez, por 48.226 euros.

En Córdoba, la Consejería de Medio Ambiente ha ejecutado 18 intervenciones de recuperación y limpieza por un importe total de más de 630.000 euros, actuando a lo largo de más de 17 kilómetros de cauce de diferentes ríos y arroyos. De las tareas emprendidas en la provincia, resaltan las operaciones de limpieza desarrolladas en el arroyo Santa María (Cabra), por 86.617 euros; la reconstrucción de escollera en el arroyo Innominado (Iznájar), por 113.915 euros o la reparación de daños producidos por el entubado en el arroyo Cruz de Muelle (Doña Mencía), por 103.822 euros. En lo referente a Granada, se han concluido nueve actuaciones de regeneración y protección en más de cuatro kilómetros de cauces de la provincia, trabajos en los que se han invertido en torno a los 455.000 euros. Destacan por la cuantía invertida las obras de retirada de sedimentos, protección y reconstrucción realizadas en el arroyo Milanos (Huétor-Tájar), por 125.329 euros; la regeneración de distintos cauces en Pinos-Puente, por 106.731 euros o la reparación de daños y construcción de una escollera en el río Dilar (Las Gabias), por 66.061 euros.

En Huelva, las tareas se han aglutinado en nueve intervenciones de limpieza y regeneración que han comprendido unos diez kilómetros de cauce de diferentes ríos y arroyos de la provincia. El presupuesto ejecutado ha sido de 355.400 euros que se han repartido entre las actuaciones de limpieza en el arroyo Tejar a su paso por Gibraleón, por 51.660 euros; los arroyos Pozo Judío y La Notaría (Aljaraque), por 51.625 euros y la construcción de una escollera en el arroyo La Pontezuela (Cartaya), por 52.156 euros.

Respecto a la provincia de Jaén, la Consejería de Medio Ambiente ha ejecutado 15 actuaciones por un importe de más de 1.170.000 euros. Las operaciones de retirada de sedimentos, protección y restauración se han llevado a cabo a lo largo de casi 25 kilómetros de cauce de numerosos arroyos y ríos que discurren por territorio jiennense. Entre las operaciones efectuadas destacan la retirada de sedimentos y ampliación de sección en el arroyo Salado a su paso por Arjona, por más de 420.000 euros; la protección de márgenes en el arroyo Escobar (Andújar), por 154.982 euros; la adecuación del cauce del arroyo Peñolite en Puente de Génave, por 57.922 euros o el desbroce y mantenimiento de vegetación en el río Guadalquivir en su recorrido por Andújar, por 60.567 euros.

En Málaga, han sido 15 las actuaciones realizadas hasta la fecha, las cuales se han efectuado a lo largo de seis kilómetros de diferentes cauces de la provincia con una inversión de más de 552.000 euros. Entre las mismas, pueden mencionarse las obras de corrección de los efectos causados por las lluvias en los ríos Guadalmedina, Jorox y Guadalhorce, por 252.239 euros por en la capital malagueña; la adecuación y protección del cauce del río Guadalevín (Ronda), por 80.338 euros o la reparación de daños en el río Totalán (Rincón de la Victoria), por 108.189 euros. Por último, en la provincia de Sevilla, se han ejecutado en la actualidad 15 actuaciones de limpieza y adecuación a lo largo de más de 15 kilómetros de cauces de distintos ríos y arroyos, con una inversión de más de 3.281.000 euros. Entre ellas, destacan las labores de limpieza que se han acometido en el arroyo Argamasilla (Écija), por tres millones de euros; el arroyo Caño Real (Palomares del Río), por 201.635 euros y en el río Pudio (Coria del Río), por 58.978 euros.
Ampliación del Plan de Avenidas e Inundaciones

Además, desde finales de 2009 y a lo largo de 2010, la Consejería de Medio Ambiente actuó en más de cien municipios de toda la comunidad con el mismo objetivo de prevenir inundaciones y avenidas. Estas actuaciones supusieron una inversión extraordinaria superior a los 5,7 millones de euros. De forma paralela, se llevaron a cabo durante 2010 obras de encauzamiento que estaban planificadas previamente con una inversión de 18 millones de euros. En total, durante el periodo, 2002-2010, la Junta ha realizado una inversión de 342 millones de euros en estas tareas.

Por otro lado, la Junta de Andalucía trabaja por ampliar y mejorar el Plan de Prevención de Avenidas e Inundaciones (PCAI), aprobado por el Gobierno andaluz en el año 2002. Este Plan contempla una inversión general en toda Andalucía de 1.235 millones de euros hasta el horizonte del año 2015, en el que participan varias consejerías, la Administración central y los entes locales.

Igualmente, La ley de Aguas de Andalucía prevé la elaboración de mapas de riesgo de inundación y planes de gestión para las zonas vulnerables de la Comunidad. En la actualidad se encuentra en elaboración el Reglamento de desarrollo en esta materia de la Ley de Aguas y se están abordando los trabajos para la determinación de los mapas de riesgo de inundación de los distritos hidrográficos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

La Junta de Andalucía prevé 114 actuaciones de restauración de cauces en Almería en 2011 por valor de 2,6 millones de euros
10/18/11 a las 1:03

El consejero andaluz de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, ha destacado hoy en el municipio almeriense de Fondón que la Junta de Andalucía ha previsto un total de 114 actuaciones de limpieza y acondicionamiento de cauces por un valor de casi 2,6 millones de euros en la provincia de Almería durante el año 2011 para prevenir inundaciones, las cuales se incluyen dentro del Programa de Restauración, Corrección, Limpieza y Adecuación de cauces en Andalucía. Ese programa comprende actuaciones menores de acondicionamiento y recuperación ambiental en los cauces de ríos y arroyos a fin de facilitar el discurrir de las aguas, así como conseguir que el ecosistema fluvial mantenga las condiciones naturales que favorezcan aspectos medioambientales y estéticos y el uso social del entorno.

Díaz Trillo ha visitado hoy las actuaciones que lleva a cabo la Junta de Andalucía en el municipio de Fondón (Almería) con el objetivo de corregir los daños provocados en la localidad por las lluvias y prevenir posibles episodios de avenidas e inundaciones en el futuro. Los trabajos previstos se desarrollan a lo largo del cauce del río Andarax, concretamente en los Parajes de Puente del Vado, Camping-Molino Vicente, zona de la depuradora, La Catalana, Solana Fuente Victoria y La Cubela, y cuentan con un presupuesto de más de 173.000 euros.

Asimismo, el titular de Medio Ambiente ha destacado que la Junta ya ha finalizado una serie de actuaciones para la prevención de avenidas en los Parajes Puente del Vado y Camping-Molino Vicente por valor de 85.500 euros. En el Paraje Puente del Vado, Medio Ambiente ha retirado material vegetal que había desviado el cauce natural del río provocando desmontes en su margen derecho y ha reconstruido los terraplenes erosionados. Asimismo, ha construido media escollera de 150 metros de longitud y ha restituido otra en el margen derecho del río, así como ha reparado un dique de hormigón dañado por la acumulación de sedimentos.

En el tramo correspondiente al Paraje Camping-Molino Vicente se han restituido dos escolleras en el margen derecho del río y se ha limpiado el cauce de material vegetal acumulado. También se ha construido otra escollera de 70 metros en el margen derecho del río para prevenir grandes avenidas.

La Consejería de Medio Ambiente completará estas actuaciones con otras operaciones de limpieza y restauración de cauces en diferentes tramos del río Andarax valoradas en 87.500 euros. Así, en el Paraje Puente del Vado se recalzará una tubería descalzada por la crecida del río. Además, en el tramo ejecutado con anterioridad debajo del Puente del Vado, se construirán dos escolleras de 100 y 60 metros de longitud en ambos márgenes del río para la protección frente a grandes avenidas. 

Por otro lado, se ha propuesto un recalce de 40 metros cúbicos de piedra natural en una parte de la escollera que sustenta a la depuradora del municipio, que ha quedado desprovista de material por las constantes crecidas del río en este tramo. Asimismo, en el Paraje La Catalana, a lo largo de un tramo de 150 metros, se ha previsto la retirada y limpieza de árboles caídos y vegetación, así como el acondicionamiento de una boquera de riego. 

Además, en la zona próxima al núcleo poblacional de Fuente Victoria se regularizará el tramo Solana Fuente Victoria con fuertes acúmulos por arrastres que serán colocados en ambos márgenes del río para prevenir futuras avenidas. Por último, en el Paraje La Cubela se ha previsto la construcción de una presa de regularización de caudal para prevenir fuertes arrastres provocados por la velocidad de la corriente.

Díaz Trillo ha indicado que estas actuaciones son una clara muestra del compromiso que mantiene la Consejería de Medio Ambiente en la prevención de riesgos naturales como las avenidas e inundaciones y el control fenómenos torrenciales, labor con la que se da cumplimiento a las directrices establecidas por la Unión Europea a través de la Directiva Marco de Aguas y la Directiva de Evaluación y Gestión de las Inundaciones, que abogan por evitar y prevenir el deterioro en los ríos y proponen su restauración.
Actuaciones ejecutadas

Según ha señalado el titular de Medio Ambiente, de las 114 actuaciones de recuperación y acondicionamiento de cauces programadas en la provincia de Almería, hasta el momento se han finalizado o se encuentran en ejecución 83, lo que representa un 73% de las operaciones previstas. En cuanto a la inversión ejecutada hasta la fecha, ronda los 1,2 millones de euros.

Por último, Díaz Trillo ha subrayado que para que el buen estado del Dominio Público Hidráulico se mantenga es necesario que en las zonas próximas a las poblaciones por las que discurren los cauces exista una conciencia social orientada a su conservación, de forma que se consigan erradicar los vertidos a los cauces, una de las principales causas de su deterioro ambiental.

----------


## aberroncho

El embalse de Iznájar ha cortado el desembalse que llevaba a cabo, hasta el viernes día 21 a las 08:00 para que puedan llevar a cabo trabajos en el cauce del Río Genil a su paso por Écija. Seguramente estos trabajos estén relacionados con la limpieza de dicho cauce.

Mientras tanto de Iznájar sólo sale el caudal ecológico.

----------

